# Star-Wrestler Randy Savage ist tot



## AMUN (21 Mai 2011)

TAMPA (USA) - Der ehemalige Profi-Wrestler Randy Savage (58) ist bei einem Autounfall in Florida gestorben. Er war mehrfacher Weltmeister und spielte auch in TV-Serien mit.



 

 

Der für seine Reibeisenstimme bekannte Ex-Sportler, dessen Markenzeichen Sonnenbrille und Kopftuch waren, verlor nach einem «medizinischen Vorfall» die Kontrolle über seinen Wagen.

Sein Jeep fuhr laut Polizeiangaben bei Tampa (Florida) über eine erhöhte Mittelstreifentrennung aus Beton auf die gegenüberliegende Fahrbahn und prallte frontal in einen Baum.

Ob Savage am Steuer seines Wagens möglicherweise einen Herzinfarkt erlitt, muss nun durch eine Autopsie geklärt werden. Savages Beifahrerin erlitt leichte Verletzungen. Beide waren laut Polizeibericht zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls angeschnallt.

Savage war ein Champion der World Wrestling Federation (WWF) und stieg von 1985 bis 1993 für die World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) in den Ring, die Wrestling-Shows und -TV-Sendungen veranstaltet.


----------



## Stefan102 (21 Mai 2011)

Achherjeh ...
Die WWF Folgen habe ich damals immer angeschaut ... der war lustig ...


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Mai 2011)

Eine echte Wrestling-Legende ist somit von uns gegangen!


----------



## Khorkie0815 (21 Mai 2011)

Ach du Schande :-( Das ist ja mal eine traurige Nachricht. Randy Savage war immer einer der sympatischsten Wrestler gewesen. Und außgerechnet ein Autounfall. Den Platz wird keiner je wirklich wieder ausfüllen können.


----------



## Nessuno (21 Mai 2011)

Hat mich als ich's erfuhr auch richtig geschockt. War nämlich mein Lieblings-Wrestler, noch weit vor Shawn Michaels und The Rock. Shit!


----------

